# College Credits During 35M Training?



## A11Amer!can (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering how many credits I would get for attending this course, thanks for any help.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure what the latest is for 35M, but you can contact Cochise College....they have an agreement with the MI school house.


----------



## Sampaguita (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been awhile, but I believe you can get up to 24 college credits.  Kraut783 is correct: Contacting Cochise in SV would be your best bet.


----------

